# Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

How Do U Use A Vacuum Pump, Its Only A Tube With A Fat Thing At The End, Where Is The Power Source


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You must fill the fat end with water and hold upright, while the small tubing is in a bucket below the tank, then as soon as the water in the fat end starts going down the little tube stick the fat end in the tank and start syphoning. I hope I explained this well enough for you.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> You must fill the fat end with water and hold upright, while the small tubing is in a bucket below the tank, then as soon as the water in the fat end starts going down the little tube stick the fat end in the tank and start syphoning. I hope I explained this well enough for you.


haha seems to me that you did lexus :-D


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

im sure it came with directions when you bought it :roll:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

no directions


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

if all else fails stick the fat end in the water and suck on the other end like a straw


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

No power source, it uses the awsome powers of the siphon.

water moving down the tube does not want to create a vaccuum so it keeps pulling in new water. there should be a flap in the beginning of the fat part, when you move it up and down the flap closes not letting any water out, and opens letting water in until the water runs down the tube.

But I still suck on the end like ownager said. much easier.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> if all else fails stick the fat end in the water and suck on the other end like a straw


just dont get it in your mouth!! fish can give humans "diseases"


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Or, fish water can just plain taste bad! It was an accident


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> no directions


Sounds like mine... goods here are usually from China lol
Anyone heard about the syphon that won't take out the water but the stuff only? That's not gonna e good cause I combine syphon and partial water changes lol


----------

